# Blue Competition Cycles Hogback



## TXNavy (Apr 14, 2004)

Wondering who else might have picked one of these up since they came out last year? When I moved back to DC last May, all of my road, mountain, and triathlon friends (I don't tri...but too many of my friends do!) had gravel bikes. I had serious bike FOMO so I went looking for a gravel bike. Wanted a Stigmata since, well...it would be my fourth Santa Cruz, but could not get a Stigmata v2 in my specs for any amount of money by then. So I went looking around for something with the geometry I wanted and found the Blue Hogback:



















Blue made some part swaps for me (I paid the cost difference) and I had some LB wheels made separately, so mine is like their Di2 build with the following differences:

KS 100mm dropper post (Wolftooth lever on the left inside of the bar top)
46cm FSA AGX carbon gravel bars
90mm stem
Light Bicycle 650B rims on Onyx Vesper Road hubs
Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2.1" XC tires

I planned for this to be my winter bike and it worked out great! It's really happy on XC-lite trails, and is much better for fire-road type stuff than my Ti 29er hardtail.

For cost...this deal was hard to beat. Really happy with my ride!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice bike! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

